# Zotac GTX 670 AMP vs Asus Direct CU II Top



## lol2 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I ordered a GTX 670 AMP edition from my local dealer and when he tested the rig (so nice of him before delivering the system), temperature went beyond 90 C (when there was nothing installed, not even windows) and PC was automatically turned off

Now he has given me an option to either go for GTX 670 AMP again (as it was DOA) or Asus Direct CU II Top model (or any other model that you would like to suggest). There is a design flaw in Zotac GTX 670 AMP as mentioned in the techpowerup review here: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 670 AMP! Edition 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

Important: All data in this review was obtained after I repaired a major design error of the card. When I received it, the card ran extremely high temperatures, reaching beyond 100°C. This is caused by screws with integrated stop, that resulted in too little mounting pressure between GPU and heatsink. I added four metal washers, by removing the screws, adding the washer and putting the screws back. The cooler was not removed for this procedure, thermal paste was not changed.

Now I am a bit skeptical about buying Zotac GTX 670 AMP again, what if I again get a faulty card. My dealer is also suggesting to go for some other card.Need your suggestion on this.

Thanks
Chetan

***Guys its urgent please reply****


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 11, 2012)

check this out too:
ASUS GeForce GTX 670 Direct CU II TOP 2 GB Review | techPowerUp


> Yes, you've seen correctly, the ASUS GeForce GTX 670 Direct CU II TOP is the first graphics card ever that I gave a perfect ten score.



^ go for Asus GTX670


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

Get Asus Direct CU II version of gtx670.
Why zotac?


----------



## saikiasunny (Sep 11, 2012)

The direct cu 2 is currently the best cooler available for the 670. So better get the asus card.


----------



## havoknation (Sep 11, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> The direct cu 2 is currently the best cooler available for the 670. So better get the asus card.



Asus cards are good but I dont want to comment on Rashi services


----------



## akky89 (Sep 12, 2012)

go for asus.. i'm using its non-top version because of the availability of the top version...
was not able to find one in the market or anywhere.. so had to go with non-top 
temps are good and the system is dead silent i just can't hear a thing in my caby.... 

so +1 to the Direct cu2 cooler


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 12, 2012)

havoknation said:


> Asus cards are good but I dont want to comment on Rashi services



FYI: Graphics cards don't go bad that frequently, if not at all unless anything stupid is done with it.


----------



## quad_core (Sep 14, 2012)

go with ASUS and be happy


----------

